# Digital Dash Upgrade To Pro



## Mcombs96 (11 mo ago)

Hey yall, 

I made the decision to purchase a 2022 SE-R Line black instead of the SEL For the simple fact that i was not interested in all the extra's that the SEL had, Especially all the god awful Chrome. Except for one thing... The Upgraded Digital Cockpit. I feel as if the standard one is absolute TRASH. If i could re-do the purchase i would buy the SEL Specifically to have the Pro version. 

That being said, is it possible to swap out the standard digital cockpit for the Pro version? Obviously there would be some coding involved and this is where i know nothing. I know the actual Dash panel and screen fits in the same housing. Outside of that i have no idea what else changes and if it is even compatible. I got the SE R-Line and the sales man did tell me that the center info screen is the same even in the SEL which leads me to believe that coding can be used to account for a new screen. I know it will not have the active road sign recognition and some other smaller features but i do not mind that. The best thing would be able to take maps and put it in the center and to just fill out those ugly AF half circles that VW thought would look good in the dash. 

I come from the world of Mercedes and BMW and purchased this car for a daily driver. I did not realize how much these little things would annoy me LOL. And yes, i know i can always sell the car and upgrade to the SEL as that would be the easiest way to make sure it all works as designed.

Anyways, Thank you and i appreciate all responses.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi, I think you need a different infotainment console, at least here in EU you need a Discover Pro console (the one without volume knob and wider screen) which has VW navigation built in, it`s the only option to bring a navigation to instrument cluster. With a standard infotainment all you can do is use a google maps to bring direction arrows and ETA on speedometer.


----------



## Gregg702 (Jul 3, 2016)

I have a loaner Tiguan S while my Arteon is getting some work done and the instrument panel screen is so low resolution it hurts my eyes. Analog gauges would have been a much better choice.


----------



## boomherf15 (1 mo ago)

Just got the SE-R, after driving the SEL. Didn't realize they had different cockpit displays! You’re right, it’s trash. Did you ever get an answer on if a swap is even possibl.


----------



## Premier2022 (7 mo ago)

I too asked this question not to long ago but got nowhere. If someone can provide the actual parts number needed for a full successful swap would be of great help. And yes I now it can be a bit expensive but I might buy used parts.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Premier2022 said:


> I too asked this question not to long ago but got nowhere. If someone can provide the actual parts number needed for a full successful swap would be of great help. And yes I now it can be a bit expensive but I might buy used parts.


Man sounds like you purchased wrong trim. When it comes to instrument cluster its actually easier to go with a brand new one and pay dealer(if you find one) to program it. VW system does not really allow installing used clusters. I am sure there is an unofficial way to do it, but I dont know .


----------



## Premier2022 (7 mo ago)

OEMplusCC said:


> Man sounds like you purchased wrong trim. When it comes to instrument cluster its actually easier to go with a brand new one and pay dealer(if you find one) to program it. VW system does not really allow installing used clusters. I am sure there is an unofficial way to do it, but I dont know .


Not really. The only upgrade I'm interested in doing is the IQ Lights. Am happy with everything else. I only asked about the Digital cluster upgrade since I like to tinker with stuff.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes it's possible.


----------

